# Monark Silver King - How Much ??



## jwmcmillan (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm interested in buying a 1930's mens Silver King . Any idea what I can expect to pay for that ?? Hoping to find one at the Ann Arbor Bicycle show


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 28, 2011)

*Whick model Silver King ??*

There are many models of the Monark Silver King -- from the base model 1935 men's & ladies frames to the Hextube, Wingbar, Flocycle, 26X to mention a few -- priced from around $100.- to $3500.- & up depending on model - condition - parts & rarity of the bicycle & some of it's unique parts & accessories on the bike -- find a picture of what you are looking into & post it here for a better idea of cost to you --


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 28, 2011)

I paid $100 for my frame and fork.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 28, 2011)

I bought mine for next to nothing once I parted out the ladies from a his/her combo I got on CL, but anyway...I would be surpised if there wasn't a Silver King at Ann Arbor, but I would also be surpised if it was complete and entirely orginal.
Price will come down to the above and other factors like what the seller has in it and how motivated he/she is given how long it's been displayed.
The big swings in price in order are the seat, rack (but some might say the rack is more rare), hornlight, aluminum bars in addition to the particular model you are considering.
As stated above, the price range range is wide and it is impossible to suggest an accurate value with all of these variables. 
Take what you can afford, or better yet, are comfortable in spending and walk through it all quickly to spot your canidate(s).
Oh yeah, bring a flashlight.


----------



## sandmangts (Mar 1, 2011)

There is a guy in San Diego who has one that is pretty close to original but clearly restored. He wants $3k for it but he has been sitting on it a while.


----------

